# College Laptop Time!



## skidude

Alright, I'm really excited because I'm going to order my laptop for college in a few weeks. I've decided to go with Falcon Northwest to build it, they offer the best parts and their laptops look sick. This is what I'm going to get, I've been saving for a long, long time for this, it's gonna be a beast.

17" LCD - 1920x1200
Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 3.13GHz
4GB 800MHz - (2x2048MB)
2 x GeForce 8800M GTX 512MB
2x 80GB 7200RPM - SATA (in a RAID 0)
8x DL DVD+-RW
Windows Vista Home Premium - 32 Bit

Total price is going to be $4,591.... a lot, I know, but it will be worth it.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Congrats! Falcon NW is a great, top notch computer company. Better than alienware! You can't get desktop processors in an alienware!


----------



## skidude

Good, I really, really wanted to drop this kind of money on a company that knows what the hell they're doing.


----------



## Sir Travis D

-what model is it?

You better have a laptop cooler on hand. Be sure to post some pics!


----------



## skidude

> -what model is it?



The Fragbook DRX



> You better have a laptop cooler on hand.



Hahaha I know, I'll be buying one.


----------



## Sir Travis D

So this is it? Did u get the blue?


----------



## skidude

Ya that's the one! I'm torn between blue and red, not sure yet.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Get the blue!! It will look so much better in my opinion. 

And I doubt you will get it within the month. Companies like Falcon, Alienware, and Voodoo rarely finish that early. Most alienware laptops are delayed a couple weeks after estimated completion dates.


----------



## Justin

congrats! that's a sweet laptop, and the blue looks awesome! 

"2x 8800gtx"

*faints*


----------



## shenry

Two HDD's in RAID in a LAPTOP!  I haven't seen that before. Whatever you do don't lose it or drop it!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I think I know what I'm getting next year! 

They certainly burn a hole in your wallet!
Good thing my parents will be buying it!


----------



## skidude

I will be keeping both eyes on this thing at all times. I didn't know they could do a RAID in notebooks either, not to mention do a RAID in a notebook with 2 8800 GTX's... must either be a massive laptop or a really cramped space. I can't wait


----------



## Sir Travis D

Alienware, Dell, Falcon all use dual 8800 gtx's. At a price.
Alienware m17x with 2 hard drives and a swap hdd adds up to 1.5 terabytes.


----------



## skidude

Ordering this today!


----------



## skidude

Alright changing my mind at the last minute here, going with an Alienware M17X because I can get more for roughly the same price. It's gonna have the Intel Core 2 Extreme X9000 and still the 2 8800M GTX's. Judging from resellerratings.com Alienware seems fairly good considering they are owned by Dell.


----------



## Geoff

You need a much larger hard drive(s), you can get dual 120-160GB 7200RPM drives, only having 120GB is going to be a killer for media.


----------



## skidude

Yeah that's part of the the reason why I changed my mind and went Alienware, I'm getting dual 120's in a RAID 0 now.


----------



## concorde

Why would you want a laptop that looked sick? I'd stay away from it and wouldn't come to expect to perform good at all, not even compared to one with a cheap Celeron ???

HUH???


----------



## Enjoihcky24/7

concorde said:


> Why would you want a laptop that looked sick? I'd stay away from it and wouldn't come to expect to perform good at all, not even compared to one with a cheap Celeron ???
> 
> HUH???


/facepalm


----------



## Sir Travis D

Wait you went to alienware? Congratulations on becoming part of the alienware community! The m15x is amazing!! Make sure you get the lightup keyboard like I did on my m15x. You will not regret choosing alienware.


----------



## Dazzeerr

Wow that laptop is gonna be siicck.

Better than most desktops out, be sure to post up your 3dmark06 score


----------



## Sir Travis D

I bet his score will be 11k+.


----------



## skidude

I was hoping to hit 15k, but I'm not sure 

It'll still be about a month before the system is shipped, so it's gonna be the longest month of my life.


----------



## Sir Travis D

I doubt alienware will ship any m17x that early. I don't think anyone has their m17x yet, atleast not in notebookreview forums. Be prepared to wait. A lot will probably go out of stock during the first month, including graphics cards and premium processors.


----------



## skidude

That's true, but as long as I have it by the 28th of August (day before college move-in day), I'm all set.

By the way, how long did it take your M15x to ship?

EDIT- on notebookreview forums one person has their M17x, and others have the 8800M GTX in a M15x so I don't think it will too much of delay, maybe a few weeks or so.


----------



## Geoff

I hope you didn't pay what the configuration I just built on Alienware.com is saying the cost is - $4,648.

They charged a whopping $350 to upgrade from 1GB to 4GB of DDR2-667, when you can buy 4GB of DDR2-800 for $73 on Newegg.



> I bet his score will be 11k+.


According to benchmarks, laptops with dual 8800M GTX's in SLI get 12,390 in 3DMark06, but he may get a bit higher with his CPU.  The x9000 in the Alienware is overclockable right?  I think the ones on the XPS are.


----------



## Ramodkk

Don't you already have a kick-ass laptop??? So you're gonna have two?? Man where you get all this money!


----------



## skidude

> They charged a whopping $350 to upgrade from 1GB to 4GB of DDR2-667, when you can buy 4GB of DDR2-800 for $73 on Newegg.



Hahaha yeah I noticed that and laughed at what they were charging for that amount of RAM. I bought a 4 gig set off newegg and I'm going to install it once the laptop arrives.



> Don't you already have a kick-ass laptop??? So you're gonna have two??



Na I changed my mind from a Falcon Northwest to an Alienware. Just 1 laptop.


----------



## luckyedboy66

skidude said:


> Alright, I'm really excited because I'm going to order my laptop for college in a few weeks. I've decided to go with Falcon Northwest to build it, they offer the best parts and their laptops look sick. This is what I'm going to get, I've been saving for a long, long time for this, it's gonna be a beast.
> 
> 17" LCD - 1920x1200
> Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 3.13GHz
> 4GB 800MHz - (2x2048MB)
> 2 x GeForce 8800M GTX 512MB
> 2x 80GB 7200RPM - SATA (in a RAID 0)
> 8x DL DVD+-RW
> Windows Vista Home Premium - 32 Bit
> 
> Total price is going to be $4,591.... a lot, I know, but it will be worth it.



hey ski, do you think you could linky? im trying to build a monster for my friend, and this one looks like it pwns alienware.


----------



## skidude

http://www.falcon-nw.com/config/build.asp

Go for it


----------



## Sir Travis D

I got 4gb off newegg, from g.skill. One of the sticks were bad but I don't care.


----------



## luckyedboy66

Sir Travis D said:


> I got 4gb off newegg, from g.skill. One of the sticks were bad but I don't care.



g.skill....not a super brand. but thats what i got for xmas...


----------



## skidude

Just hit Phase 4 today, pre-production (gathering all the parts)


----------



## Geoff

For $4,600 that could have bought you a down payment on a brand new car!  Is gaming really worth that much to you? lol


----------



## skidude

Ya it really is, plus I have a car already


----------



## Interested

[-0MEGA-];1002450 said:
			
		

> For $4,600 that could have bought you a down payment on a brand new car!  Is gaming really worth that much to you? lol



not only a brand new car, but a brand new BMW 3 series!


----------



## skidude

lol and then I would spend the rest of my life making the remaining payments


----------



## CPTMuller

Pick up a lock for that thing! Sounds pretty neat, I'm taking my X61 for college so I DON'T game too much like I did senior year lol.  If you have the space on your desk I would suggest getting a external keyboard and mouse, then you wont either A. wear off the paint on the hand rests or B. make "grease stains" on them.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Here is some alienware advice

1. Treat the alienware customer service reps nice
2. Treat the laptop with care - don't scratch it
3. Back all data up before sending it for repairs if needed - they wipe all data
4. Get laptopvideo2go drivers for graphics or it will be bad


----------



## CPTMuller

Does Alienware sell an "OH SH*T" warranty like Dell? If so get that and pay as much as you have to.


----------



## Jhow

you can get a warranty off squaretrade.com and add adh for cheaper than the manufacturer usually.  Also get lojack for laptops.


----------



## Interested

yea, but IMHO OEM warrentys are the best.


----------



## luckyedboy66

Jhow said:


> you can get a warranty off squaretrade.com and add adh for cheaper than the manufacturer usually.  Also get lojack for laptops.



how good/important is lojack? how do they recover it if it is stolen??


----------



## skidude

> Here is some alienware advice
> 
> 1. Treat the alienware customer service reps nice
> 2. Treat the laptop with care - don't scratch it
> 3. Back all data up before sending it for repairs if needed - they wipe all data
> 4. Get laptopvideo2go drivers for graphics or it will be bad



Thanks for the advice , especially the graphics card driver one. It won't just take the ones off nvidia.com??

As for security, I will definitely be buying a lock, and I'll look into lojack as well.

EDIT- Just looked at lojack, it's only $40 for one year of service, and the program is built into the BIOS so it would be nearly impossible to find by someone who didn't really, really know what to look for. I think I'll be buying that.


----------



## Geoff

Did you find out if the CPU is overclockable?  I know the Dell XPS with the X9000 are, you can get it up to 3.4GHz!


----------



## skidude

I haven't asked but I'm fairly sure it will be. The only thing, though, is my concern with it overheating and downclocking. I'm going to buy a nice cooling pad, so any suggestions on one of those would be awesome.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Alienware does NOT let you overclock the 2.8ghz processor as of now. A lot of people on notebookforum were looking forward to that, but the heating problems with the m15x have ruined the overclocking possibilities. And skidude, I don't know if this is correct, but Nvidia only makes drivers to some graphics cards, and mostly just bad ones for laptops. Alienware notebooks come with horrible graphics cards, and everyone, atleast 40 alienware owners on nbr always use laptopvideo2go. 

Here is a good 17" notebook cooler. (The guy that gave a 3/5 says his 17" didn't fit, but it was because his notebook was curved, and the m17x is not.)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834982004&Tpk=lian+17%22+notebook+cooler


----------



## skidude

Wow thanks Travis, I'll get that cooler and I'll be sure to get the video2go drivers, good tip dude.


----------



## skidude

Another question Travis: how do you like your M15x overall? Any comments? I've been reading horror stories on notebookreview and it's making me nervous... but then again its usually only the pissed off people who complain, the people who got a good laptop are too busy enjoying it, but I want opinions from someone who owns one of their laptops.


----------



## Sir Travis D

My m15x. Hmmm.. The screen is bright and vivid, I usually run it at 4/5 brightness. The mousepad turns off with an external mouse, which is nice. The alienhead is easy to turn on. The screen on mine, along with all m15x's is VERY SQUEEKY when you open or close it. It is also wobbly. There is a moderate amount of keyboard flex by the arrows, which is not too bad. When I play cod4, the fans are always on, but that is because I have the 8700 graphics card, and no cooler. I would give my laptop a 4.5/5, because of the minor problems. 

People's m15x early had a lot of problems with the 8800 graphics card downclocking. This was fixed with a bios update, installed on all new alienware laptops. People's m15x also had problems with the lefthand side of the notebook "peeling up". My notebook has not had any problems like this. Other than that, I cannot think of a major problem with anyone's m15x.

Also, if the m17x is matte, which I can't remember, you must never scratch it. People's m9750's got damaged over a few months, and the finish peeled a lot.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:


> Another question Travis: how do you like your M15x overall? Any comments? I've been reading horror stories on notebookreview and it's making me nervous... but then again its usually only the pissed off people who complain, the people who got a good laptop are too busy enjoying it, but I want opinions from someone who owns one of their laptops.


Thats the way it always works, no one ever goes to the BBB with good comments.  People always join forums because something isn't working.

Good luck with the laptop!


----------



## skidude

Thanks Geoff, I will definitely post pics and make a review when it gets here. And thanks Travis for the help, I appreciate it.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:


> Thanks Geoff, I will definitely post pics and make a review when it gets here. And thanks Travis for the help, I appreciate it.


I can't wait to see it!  And who knows, since I go to Salem a few times every month maybe one of these days I can see it in person!


----------



## skidude

Haha yeah definitely


----------



## Jhow

Sorry I didn't get to post earlier about lojack but you basically hit it on the head.  They have over a 90% recovery rate, I got a year subscription waiting in my dresser drawer until I buy a laptop.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Hey skidude, your sig says it has an alienware generic mobo. Here is what my m15x has






So, I assume the m17x's should be called "Alienware m17x"


----------



## Geoff

Sir Travis D said:


> Hey skidude, your sig says it has an alienware generic mobo. Here is what my m15x has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I assume the m17x's should be called "Alienware m17x"


It's an Intel GM965-based motherboard, the m15x is the model (which makes sense).  I would say it's an Alienware m17x GM965.


----------



## N3crosis

Maybe you guys should wait for the AMD Puma and the ATi XGP...... if you have heard about it. Don't flame me nVidia fanboys


----------



## just a noob

if the amd puma is for mobile odds are its going to stink, amd even admist its mobile processors are no match for intels, and the falcon northwest thing is st00pid, i tried putting in 1 dvd drive and it says too many ide ports used, and 1 velociraptor and it says thats too many sata ports used =\


----------



## Sir Travis D

I really can't see someone in need of a laptop for college, wait for ati and amd to take over the laptop market. That will, if ever, take a very long time.


----------



## Geoff

Sir Travis D said:


> I really can't see someone in need of a laptop for college, wait for ati and amd to take over the laptop market. That will, if ever, take a very long time.



You really dont need one, at least where I went.  Every classroom has desktops, and most teachers don't allow you to use laptops anyways because they have computers available.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Hey skidude, the Alienware m15x and m17x are indeed glossy. I really like the shine on mine (m15x). Here is a pic from someone else's review






That has the battery out.


----------



## skidude

Sweet, one of the things I'm looking forward too is the look of it, it's going to be so nice.


----------



## Geoff

Don't leave it on your desk when you leave class though!

BTW, where are you going to college?


----------



## Geoff

Don't leave it on your desk when you leave class though!

BTW, where are you going to college?


----------



## skidude

University Of Maine in Orono, 4 hour drive from my house.

It's only been a week of waiting and I'm already becoming impatient, on phase 4 of 9


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:


> University Of Maine in Orono, 4 hour drive from my house.
> 
> It's only been a week of waiting and I'm already becoming impatient, on phase 4 of 9


Nice!  What are you studying?

I remember back in high school when I bought my Dell online, it took like 2-3 weeks to get it and it was the longest 3 weeks of my life, haha.  I remember the day when I was at school when the package was due to arrive, I couldn't concentrate at all!


----------



## Sir Travis D

Skidude, as most AW orders are, you will be in various phases for a LONG amount of time. Some people have been in phase 4 for weeks, on notebookreview forums, people have created a "phase 4 blues" for alienware.


----------



## skidude

> Nice! What are you studying?


Mechanical Engineering 



> Some people have been in phase 4 for weeks, on notebookreview forums, people have created a "phase 4 blues" for alienware.


Yeah I've noticed that, it kinda sucks, but I'm hoping that my order will go through soon enough.


----------



## skidude

I've hit some problems with Alienware... it seems my chassis is on backorder and is expected to be in stock in 30 DAYS! Then it would take at least another two weeks for my computer to go through the queue and be put together.

That being said, I canceled my Alienware order this morning and I've decided on the final computer which I am 100% sure I will be receiving. I chose a Sager NP9296, and I chose it because of the sheer power I get for the money. For $100 less than the Alienware I get this:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550  (2.83 GHz, 12MB cache, etc... yes thats a desktop processor)
2x 8800M GTX in SLI
4GB DDR2800
2x 200GB 7200 RPM HDD's in a RAID 0
Sound Blaster X-Fi Express Card
2 year warranty w/ no dead pixel guarantee (compared to Alienware's 1 year)
Vista Ultimate 64 bit
1920x1200 glossy screen

It doesn't have the flashiness of the Alienware but hell, it's said in tons of reviews to be rock solid and cool, so I'm all for it. Just have to wait like 48 hours to get my refund from Alienware.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:


> I've hit some problems with Alienware... it seems my chassis is on backorder and is expected to be in stock in 30 DAYS! Then it would take at least another two weeks for my computer to go through the queue and be put together.
> 
> That being said, I canceled my Alienware order this morning and I've decided on the final computer which I am 100% sure I will be receiving. I chose a Sager NP9296, and I chose it because of the sheer power I get for the money. For $100 less than the Alienware I get this:
> 
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550  (2.83 GHz, 12MB cache, etc... yes thats a desktop processor)
> 2x 8800M GTX in SLI
> 4GB DDR2800
> 2x 200GB 7200 RPM HDD's in a RAID 0
> Sound Blaster X-Fi Express Card
> 2 year warranty w/ no dead pixel guarantee (compared to Alienware's 1 year)
> Vista Ultimate 64 bit
> 1920x1200 glossy screen
> 
> It doesn't have the flashiness of the Alienware but hell, it's said in tons of reviews to be rock solid and cool, so I'm all for it. Just have to wait like 48 hours to get my refund from Alienware.


Say goodbye to battery life


----------



## skidude

Hahahaha yeah, but tbh battery life is one of the last things I'm worried about since most of the time it will be plugged into the wall. I wouldn't do much gaming when it's sitting in my lap I think.


----------



## Enjoihcky24/7

Good luck with that sound blaster sound card. Creative has let me down with there most recent crippled drivers for vista. Then when a programmer under the alias DanielK fixed it for them he was threatened with a lawsuit. They should have hired the guy, but no they were mad because people no longer had to go out and buy NEW cards.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:


> Hahahaha yeah, but tbh battery life is one of the last things I'm worried about since most of the time it will be plugged into the wall. I wouldn't do much gaming when it's sitting in my lap I think.


Oh you won't be able to game on battery for more then 15 minutes, haha.  I meant in general, since even if you are just browsing the web the battery still has to power a desktop quad core and two 8800M GTX's.  As long as the battery is at least an 8 cell, then it should last at least 1.5 - 2 hours.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Dude! I told you it would be delayed! They just released the m17x and it is in huge demand.


----------



## skidude

I know that, but I will be in college by the time I would receive mine, and I wouldn't be able to wait that long. I actually like the Sager better, it's already been around for a few months and all the kinks have been worked out. I started to get the feeling like I was a guinea pig customer to discover the issues with the M17x.


----------



## Sir Travis D

I was a guinea pig with my m15x.. :'(


----------



## skidude

And there were issues, like the overheating and the screen creaking and the flex in the keyboard and the awful speakers... I just really didn't feel like taking that risk anymore. If I pay nearly $5000 for a machine, I want it to work and I want it to work damn well.


----------



## Sir Travis D

My speakers are great. The downclocking/overheating was due to a bios problem that made the graphics card downclock too early. It was fixed with a bios update, and there is only minor keyboard flex on my m15x. It has great reviews, and it is usually a 4.5/5 due to those problems, as they have been mostly fixed. I'm sure they would either refund or fix your laptop quickly, as they have for the m15x's if there were any problems. The m17x being the flagship, will likely have much less problems due to them watching the customer's expeirences with the m15x. 

Well, the sager does have some good parts, better than the m17x, but you should have atleast ordered it from sagernotebook.com, not a reseller.


----------



## skidude

The reseller is virtually the same price as the Sager website, plus sells custom skins which I'm going to order to make the case look more flashy. I got the site from notrebookreview forum and it's supposed to be the best for ordering a Sager laptop. Plus the Sager is $600 less than the alienware with nearly the same, if not better, parts.

http://www.xoticpc.com/sager-np9262-ultimate-custom-laptop-built-clevo-d901c-p-2273.html


----------



## skidude

Ordered, the laptop should be here by the end of next week.


----------



## concorde

You're spending almost $5000 on a laptop?! When it will go for about $50 ten years from now at a yard sale? You can probably shave at least $3000 off the price by shopping better. For what it's worth...


----------



## Sir Travis D

Wow.. He stopped three orders for better value computers dude.. Atleast read the first few pages..


----------



## skidude

Ya dude, I changed my mind 3 times, canceled one order, just to get the best value. I'm spending the money now so that my computer will be able to play games 3 or 4 years down the road at decent (low/medium) settings. Spend the money now, save later. I need this baby to last all the way through college, and I'm sure it will.


----------



## Vizy

It would suck if something happened to it, huh? Like if it was stolen...or someone spilled coffee all over it...hmmm.

No i'm joking. Good luck with the lappy!


----------



## skidude

I'll probably buy LoJack for it, so that solves the theft thing... but the coffee is a whole different issue, that's just a matter of how clumsy I am


----------



## Sir Travis D

Hey, you could always get one of these 

http://www.buypcsupplies.com/keyboardskins.html?source=google&gclid=CJX4rbLboZQCFQc_sgodGWsBuQ


----------



## ilya124

that looks nice. should be pretty good at games.


----------



## Jhow

No eating or drinking within 10 feet of the laptop


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:


> I'll probably buy LoJack for it, so that solves the theft thing... but the coffee is a whole different issue, that's just a matter of how clumsy I am


Is LoJack tied in with the BIOS, or is it only a software thing?  If someone was smart they would probably reformat the computer before hooking it up to the internet, but hopefully that doesn't happen!


----------



## Sir Travis D

I think it's in the bios.


----------



## Jhow

I'm pretty sure it's in the bios, when it launched at my store they told us the only way to remove it was with a password you choose and the disc and that's without that you cannot take it off even with a reformat.


----------



## skidude

Ya, LoJack embeds itself into the BIOS so a simple reformat won't get rid of it.


----------



## Geoff

That's good, I'm not too sure on how LoJack works.  However for it to work the laptop has to be connected to the internet correct?


----------



## God

I would get the blue one.. More manly'er colour. Thats just my oppinion


----------



## skidude

God said:


> I would get the blue one.. More manly'er colour. Thats just my oppinion



Hahaha well I changed my mind. Went from a Falcon Northwest to an Alienware, then canceled my Alienware order and bought a Sager NP9262.

Just to fill you in


----------



## skidude

The owner of XoticPC sent me a PM on the Notebookreview forums saying my laptop should ship tonight. They already shipped my sound card earlier tonight, so I should have my system by Thursday.


----------



## Geoff

Sweet!  Be sure to post some photos and benchmarks ASAP!


----------



## Sheringan

skidude said:


> Alright, I'm really excited because I'm going to order my laptop for college in a few weeks. I've decided to go with Falcon Northwest to build it, they offer the best parts and their laptops look sick. This is what I'm going to get, I've been saving for a long, long time for this, it's gonna be a beast.
> 
> 17" LCD - 1920x1200
> Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 3.13GHz
> 4GB 800MHz - (2x2048MB)
> 2 x GeForce 8800M GTX 512MB
> 2x 80GB 7200RPM - SATA (in a RAID 0)
> 8x DL DVD+-RW
> Windows Vista Home Premium - 32 Bit
> 
> Total price is going to be $4,591.... a lot, I know, but it will be worth it.



Wow! What a computer! Certainly a beast! I can't imagine the games you can play on that! And the laptop wireless internet access should be very great. With your specs, it can turn from a beast to a monster! Yeah, too much for the praise, its the best man. Good luck man, with the games, college, your laptop wireless internet access and to everything..


----------



## Geoff

Sheringan said:


> Wow! What a computer! Certainly a beast! I can't imagine the games you can play on that! And the laptop wireless internet access should be very great. With your specs, it can turn from a beast to a monster! Yeah, too much for the praise, its the best man. Good luck man, with the games, college, your laptop wireless internet access and to everything..


That's not the laptop he ordered.


----------



## skidude

Yeah it's not the same but it's sorta close, I think the one I ordered is better. I'll probably end up writing a review with lots of pictures and benchmarks.


----------



## cohen

skidude said:


> Yeah it's not the same but it's sorta close, I think the one I ordered is better. I'll probably end up writing a review with lots of pictures and benchmarks.



Hey, only picked up on the thread now, what laptop did you order???


----------



## skidude

I bought a Sager NP9262 off of www.xoticpc.com

Specs are:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 2.83GHz (yes, it's a desktop chipset )
2x 8800M GTX in SLI
4 GB DDR2800 RAM
2x 320GB 5400RPM hard drives in a RAID 0
Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio sound card
17" 1920x1200 screen


----------



## cohen

Nice, how much was that?


----------



## skidude

$4,681 with shipping.


----------



## Geoff

skidude said:


> $4,681 with shipping.


wow, 1/5th the price of my car!


----------



## skidude

Hahaha I have a POS car which I plan to drive into the ground. As long as it runs I'm happy. It gets good MPG's too


----------



## Kill Bill

Good luck on your new notebook it is a beast I sniff smoke in your wallet.


----------



## skidude

Typing on it right now! This thing is absolutely sick. SICK. Downloading 3DMark06 right now, I'll post the results later. I took a fair amount of pics too. They'll be up later.


----------



## skidude

3DMark results are in!


----------

